# Car Forums > Automotive News >  2022 Cadillc CT5-V Blackwing

## Ukyo8

Did any of you watch the reveal?

Probably the last supercharged V8 Cadillac with a manual to ever be built, will for sure be a collectible in the near future.
Very low production numbers will help as well with collectability.



Matt Farrah has declared a few times that the 3rd gen CTS-V is one of the greatest cars of all time, even with the automatic slosh box.

----------


## killramos

These are the blackwings that dont have the blackwing engine right?

----------


## Ukyo8

> These are the blackwings that dont have the blackwing engine right?



Yes, marketing be marketing lol

----------


## killramos

Nothing wrong with the blown 6.2. I just chuckle at the blackwing branding.

----------


## Buster

I kinda lost track of cadillac. So they went to a DOHC engine called a blackwing, but then decided to get back to the traditional pushrod with a SC. Is that it?

----------


## dirtsniffer

yep that's it. The hot vee was a little too hot for GM. figuratively anyways... probably killed by accountants.

This car looks amazing. Wish they'd make a chevy version that I could afford.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Blackwing just means "the pinnacle of Cadillac performance"

----------


## bjstare

It's got 668hp and 659 pound-feet of torque, and available with a manual. I couldn't care less what engine is in it, it's awesome.

Even people moaning about the CT4-V with the TT-V6, that car is going to be a rocket (and probably a great drive if the chassis is as good as the ATS-V was).

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

I'm just excited to see a manual trans in production. 'Merica

But seriously I wonder how many more swan song ICE cars we will see produced in the next 10 years as everyone converts over to electric power. Should be really exciting (hopefully)

----------


## Tik-Tok

The actual blackwing only had automatics. I'd take this first, if I were forced to buy a $100g GM daily driver.

----------


## Ukyo8

> It's got 668hp and 659 pound-feet of torque, and available with a manual. I couldn't care less what engine is in it, it's awesome.
> 
> Even people moaning about the CT4-V with the TT-V6, that car is going to be a rocket (and probably a great drive if the chassis is as good as the ATS-V was).



I have a lot of seat time in an ATS-V that had a simple flash tune on it, it was absolutely ridiculous. Didn't feel any slower than a stock 3rd Gen CTS-V

- - - Updated - - -




> I kinda lost track of cadillac. So they went to a DOHC engine called a blackwing, but then decided to get back to the traditional pushrod with a SC. Is that it?



Could only get the DOHC twin turbo V8 for a short period of time on the CT6-V.
Have spent about 2 hours driving one, it's a really impressive car however it looked as incredibly complicated and crammed in the engine bay as the turbo German V8's, looks like a servicing nightmare.
I'd take the pushrod 6.2 with a supercharger any day just for the reliability and cheap serviceability.

----------


## Ukyo8

> yep that's it. The hot vee was a little too hot for GM. figuratively anyways... probably killed by accountants.
> 
> This car looks amazing. Wish they'd make a chevy version that I could afford.



Hit me up if you'd like one  :thumbs up:

----------


## dirtsniffer

Camaro is likely in my future for sure. Would prefer 4 doors but oh well

----------


## 89coupe

@90_Shelby
 Trade the wagon in.

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...wing-revealed/

----------


## bjstare

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...T5-V-Blackwing

----------


## vengie

No 
@90_Shelby
 do not trade the wagon in.
Sell it to me.

Also this thing sounds incredible

----------


## jutes

GM needs to put that engine in everything.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Great thread. A+, would read again.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> No 
> @90_Shelby
>  do not trade the wagon in.
> Sell it to me.
> 
> Also this thing sounds incredible



I’d likely toss it on the V forums or BAT, guys are looking for them all the time in the US and I’m confident I’d get back what I paid for it. Kind of crazy considering I bought it in 2014 and I’ve put an additional 45,000 km on it. Of course I’d also sell it local but I don’t think anyone would be willing to pay what it’s worth.




> @90_Shelby
>  Trade the wagon in.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...wing-revealed/



I can’t afford to buy new vehicles, did you think I was a realtor? Maybe in 2024 when they hit the used market, I’d consider punting the wagon for this. I’m not crazy about the looks yet, and it won’t launch like your M5 or my Jeep but I’m confident that the reviews will be glowing. Big power and a stick, sign me up!

----------


## 89coupe

> I’d likely toss it on the V forums or BAT, guys are looking for them all the time in the US and I’m confident I’d get back what I paid for it. Kind of crazy considering I bought it in 2014 and I’ve put an additional 45,000 km on it. Of course I’d also sell it local but I don’t think anyone would be willing to pay what it’s worth.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t afford to buy new vehicles, did you think I was a realtor? Maybe in 2024 when they hit the used market, I’d consider punting the wagon for this. I’m not crazy about the looks yet, and it won’t launch like your M5 or my Jeep but I’m confident that the reviews will be glowing. Big power and a stick, sign me up!




Blows my mind why they wouldn’t make an AWD version.

----------


## riander5

> Blows my mind why they wouldn’t make an AWD version.



Why? They sold their initial allotment out the day of. They don't need to water it down.

Blows my mind you think for the final Cadillac swan song they'd ruin it with an AWD verison  :facepalm:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Blows my mind why they wouldnt make an AWD version.



This is why:

As Caddy's chief engineer global luxury and performance cars, Brandon Vivian, said when asked about why there's no all-wheel-drive option: "If it doesn't make the car faster on a racetrack, we don't put it on the car."

This car is going to dominate everything in its class on the track.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Should have made it an AWD SUV. That might have broadened its appeal in Aspen. And don't make the suspension hard either. Kthxbye.

----------


## 89coupe

> This is why:
> 
> As Caddy's chief engineer global luxury and performance cars, Brandon Vivian, said when asked about why there's no all-wheel-drive option: "If it doesn't make the car faster on a racetrack, we don't put it on the car."
> 
> This car is going to dominate everything in its class on the track.




Narrow minded considering 90% of these vehicles will ever see a race track.

----------


## killramos

Or Snow for that matter

----------


## ExtraSlow

How is the sidewall situation? Can they survive a pothole?

----------


## dirtsniffer

All i want is right pedal goes brrrr

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Narrow minded considering 90% of these vehicles will ever see a race track.



That same thought process could be applied to an M5 Competition vs an M5, it comes down to marketing. Stats and bragging rights sell, I’m all for it.

----------


## 89coupe

> That same thought process could be applied to an M5 Competition vs an M5, it comes down to marketing. Stats and bragging rights sell, I’m all for it.



I believe BMW retired the base M5. You can only order the competition or club sport now.

Either way, just seems odd they wouldn’t broaden their market base and offer a high performance AWD sedan.

Oh well, sounds like they are retiring petro fueled vehicles. 

That was my reason for jumping on the M5, scared that everyone is moving to electric.

So sad.

----------


## Buster

> I believe BMW retired the base M5. You can only order the competition or club sport now.
> 
> Either way, just seems odd they wouldn’t broaden their market base and offer a high performance AWD sedan.
> 
> Oh well, sounds like they are retiring petro fueled vehicles. 
> 
> That was my reason for jumping on the M5, scared that everyone is moving to electric.
> 
> So sad.



This.

----------


## Xtrema

> That was my reason for jumping on the M5, scared that everyone is moving to electric.
> 
> So sad.



And I am not sure if German cars coming to our shore got the noise neuter already anyway. The fake pump in noise is ruining them already.

----------


## swak

> This is why:
> 
> As Caddy's chief engineer global luxury and performance cars, Brandon Vivian, said when asked about why there's no all-wheel-drive option: "If it doesn't make the car faster on a racetrack, we don't put it on the car."
> 
> This car is going to dominate everything in its class on the track.



And then they put a manual transmission in it...
- "But DSG is faster on the track than manual shifting"
- "but its a drivers car, needs 6 spd"


Full disclosure: Total manual fanboy #shiftinggg
Full disclosure x2: I'd rock one still

----------


## 89coupe

> And I am not sure if German cars coming to our shore got the noise neuter already anyway. The fake pump in noise is ruining them already.



Thankfully Canadian cars are safe.

The enhanced engine noise is actually a mic that takes the real engine noise and pumps into the cabin, found this out. So technically it’s not fake, just enhanced because the cabins are so sound proof, you wouldn’t normally hear it.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure that’s not true.

Unless something is dramatically different on the M5 compared to every other car they make, BMW ASD is completely synthetically generated and the type of sound spat out from the speakers is coded by chassis code.

You can recode a 116d to make the same interior sounds as an M6 if you want to just by typing in a different chassis code into the ASD system.

Most people have the good sense to code the ASD off on M Cars.

----------


## 89coupe

> Pretty sure that’s not true.
> 
> Unless something is dramatically different on the M5 compared to every other car they make, BMW ASD is completely synthetically generated and the type of sound spat out from the speakers is coded by chassis code.
> 
> You can recode a 116d to make the same interior sounds as an M6 if you want to just by typing in a different chassis code into the ASD system.
> 
> Most people have the good sense to code the ASD off on M Cars.



Maybe,

I read this on the BMW forums, a BMW tech mentioned the mic thing. 

Who knows, I don’t care either way. 

Car sounds mean and goes like stink.

----------


## bjstare

A mic in the engine bay would basically hear the rattle of direct injection mixed with turbo noises. It would make an M5 sound like a tractor if that noise was piped anywhere.

----------


## Buster

> Pretty sure that’s not true.
> 
> Unless something is dramatically different on the M5 compared to every other car they make, BMW ASD is completely synthetically generated and the type of sound spat out from the speakers is coded by chassis code.
> 
> You can recode a 116d to make the same interior sounds as an M6 if you want to just by typing in a different chassis code into the ASD system.
> 
> Most people have the good sense to code the ASD off on M Cars.



thats gross.

----------


## killramos

Hard to say if it’s better or worse than Audi putting actual speakers into the exhaust system.

Pretending your own car sounds better than it does, or tricking your car to sound better than it does to the world.

Delusion versus Poseur.

----------


## bjstare

> Hard to say if it’s better or worse than Audi putting actual speakers into the exhaust system.
> 
> Pretending your own car sounds better than it does, or tricking your car to sound better than it does to the world.
> 
> Delusion versus Poseur.



Speakers in the exhaust is way worse, IMO.

As much as we talk about how stupid it is, the logic is sound (ha). The people who want to hear the loud noises can hear them, and everyone else surrounding the car doesn't have to listen to it.

Of course, I don't buy into it, but I get it. I like hearing nice cars. Listening to people wind out their exotics down lower springbank road is one of my favorite parts about golfing at my course haha.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> And then they put a manual transmission in it...
> - "But DSG is faster on the track than manual shifting"
> - "but its a drivers car, needs 6 spd"
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: Total manual fanboy #shiftinggg
> Full disclosure x2: I'd rock one still



10 speed auto is optional and I’m sure it will be faster on the track then the stick.

----------


## Buster

> Hard to say if it’s better or worse than Audi putting actual speakers into the exhaust system.
> 
> Pretending your own car sounds better than it does, or tricking your car to sound better than it does to the world.
> 
> Delusion versus Poseur.



A good argument to be made that the Americans are doing the enthusiast cars right now, and the Germans are not.

----------


## killramos

> A good argument to be made that the Americans are doing the enthusiast cars right now, and the Germans are not.



Hard to argue against that

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hard to say if its better or worse than Audi putting actual speakers into the exhaust system.
> 
> Pretending your own car sounds better than it does, or tricking your car to sound better than it does to the world.
> 
> Delusion versus Poseur.



I kind of want a Tesla that does this now. A V12 Tesla.

----------


## riander5

> Maybe,
> 
> I read this on the BMW forums, a BMW tech mentioned the mic thing. 
> 
> Who knows, I dont care either way. 
> 
> Car sounds mean and goes like stink.



Yes, you just have no idea what you're talking about. As usual.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've noticed gm building some nice cars instead of junk for the last few years.. 

Currently reading car guys vs bean counters by bob lutz. Few yeats old but pretty interesting

----------


## 89coupe

I would have been interested in this car if it had an AWD option.

10 more years and it will all be electric cars.

----------


## Buster

> I would have been interested in this car if it had an AWD option.
> 
> 10 more years and it will all be electric cars.



It's thoroughly depressing. I sold my V-wagon primarily because the power and RWD in Calgary made for a bad daily driver. About 10-15 days a year I stayed home.

----------


## 89coupe

> It's thoroughly depressing. I sold my V-wagon primarily because the power and RWD in Calgary made for a bad daily driver. About 10-15 days a year I stayed home.



600+hp and RWD makes for unusable power below 100km/hr unless you enjoy burning copious amounts of rubber of your tires.

----------


## never

> 600+hp and RWD makes for unusable power below 100km/hr unless you enjoy burning copious amounts of rubber of your tires.



Or learn how to modulate the throttle pedal???

----------


## 89coupe

> Or learn how to modulate the throttle pedal???



Sure

----------


## Ukyo8

> And then they put a manual transmission in it...
> - "But DSG is faster on the track than manual shifting"
> - "but its a drivers car, needs 6 spd"
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: Total manual fanboy #shiftinggg
> Full disclosure x2: I'd rock one still



The 6 speed is a great option for people that are planning on modifying the car, have seen a few 1000+ HP Camaros running the stock 6 speed transmission without any issues.

Edit: With street tires of course

----------


## never

> Sure



Don't worry, it's easy...

----------


## 89coupe

> Don't worry, it's easy...



You do know I owned a 600rwhp rwd car with a 6 speed right?

You also know I let some of the best drivers (well known on this board) drive my car down the 1/4 and none of them could run a better time than myself. 

LOL 

Beyond, the forum of everyone thinks they are experts  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

startin to get niiiice and spicy

----------


## never

> You do know I owned a 600rwhp rwd car with a 6 speed right?
> 
> You also know I let some of the best drivers (well known on this board) drive my car down the 1/4 and none of them could run a better time than myself. 
> 
> LOL 
> 
> Beyond, the forum of everyone thinks they are experts



Ha! I'm aware of the Mustang you used to own. I have a RWD car with much more HP than your old Mustang and I'm able daily it over the summer without burning copious amounts of rubber off my tires. I must just be a better driver.

----------


## 89coupe

> Ha! I'm aware of the Mustang you used to own. I have a RWD car with much more HP than your old Mustang and I'm able daily it over the summer without burning copious amounts of rubber off my tires. I must just be a better driver.



You are awesome

How does it drive in the winter?

----------


## never

> You are awesome
> 
> How does it drive in the winter?



I have driven it in the winter and it has been fine. Shockingly I did have useable power under 100 km/h and I was still able to avoid potholes while driving through Aspen!  :Burn Out:

----------


## killramos

Can’t afford separate great winter cars and great summer cars?

Trying to fit them all into one is so Aspen.

Got to decide if you want rather an 89coupe or a 90shelby I suppose...

----------


## 89coupe

> I have driven it in the winter and it has been fine. Shockingly I did have useable power under 100 km/h and I was still able to avoid potholes while driving through Aspen!



Fantastic, no issues for you.

----------


## 89coupe

> Can’t afford separate great winter cars and great summer cars?
> 
> Trying to fit them all into one is so Aspen.
> 
> Got to decide if you want rather an 89coupe or a 90shelby I suppose...



Porsche 911 Turbo S - fun car
BMW M5 C - practical fun car 
BMW X5 M - practical fun SUV

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Porsche 911 Turbo S - fun car
> BMW M5 C - practical fun car 
> BMW X5 M - practical fun SUV



 If only the Trackhawk didn’t have such a shitty interior, then maybe it would make the cut for “practical fun SUV”. Hard to please every pickup truck owner on Beyond.

----------


## killramos

If you push your seat up super close to the steering wheel, maybe you won’t see much of the interior day to day?

----------


## 89coupe

> If only the Trackhawk didn’t have such a shitty interior, then maybe it would make the cut for “practical fun SUV”. Hard to please every pickup truck owner on Beyond.



Your SUV is awesome.

I’m just messing.

Everyone on here loves to troll.

It’s entertaining

----------


## SKR

I'm always impressed when people have never heard of General Motors. This is how they've done it for the last hundred years. If you want AWD go buy an Escalade.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> If you push your seat up super close to the steering wheel, maybe you won’t see much of the interior day to day?



It is an issue and I appreciate the input, I'll try it on the way home. Similarly, I hope you allocate some funds away from cars to renovate or at least clean your bathroom. 
@89coupe
 can probably recommend someone to help you out. Together, we'll get through these challenges that we're faced with. 



Attachment 97276

----------


## killramos

It is definitely a struggle. 

Not sure my bathroom could get much worse looking unless I used a jeep shift knob as a faucet, but let’s be real no one would accept that cheap of plastic trim in their home.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm always impressed when people have never heard of General Motors. This is how they've done it for the last hundred years. If you want AWD go buy an Escalade.



Where is the option for Escalade-V Blackwing?

----------


## killramos

> Where is the option for Escalade-V Blackwing?



Ironically I think the Escalade actually comes with a blackwing engine unlike the CTS Blackwing.

Edit : never mind apparently that use case for blackwing also got canned.

----------


## SKR

> Where is the option for Escalade-V Blackwing?



Davenport?

----------


## never

> If only the Trackhawk didn’t have such a shitty interior, then maybe it would make the cut for “practical fun SUV”. Hard to please every pickup truck owner on Beyond.



I was going to get a Trackhawk but the interior was too disappointing...so I decided the next project will be a Trackhawk killer built in a mid-late 2000 GM Trailblazer/Envoy/Rainier/9-7x...I figured that’s the way to get the performance while nailing top notch interior quality!  :Wink:

----------


## schurchill39

> It is an issue and I appreciate the input, I'll try it on the way home. Similarly, I hope you allocate some funds away from cars to renovate or at least clean your bathroom. 
> @89coupe
>  can probably recommend someone to help you out. Together, we'll get through these challenges that we're faced with.






> It is definitely a struggle. 
> 
> Not sure my bathroom could get much worse looking unless I used a jeep shift knob as a faucet, but lets be real no one would accept that cheap of plastic trim in their home.



Holy shit, friendly fire!  :Guns:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The makeup sex is going to be intense.

----------


## schurchill39

> The makeup sex is going to be intense.



I'm looking forward to the leaked clips on You Porn

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm looking forward to the leaked clips on You Porn



They don't let you upload rape.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Id likely toss it on the V forums or BAT, guys are looking for them all the time in the US and Im confident Id get back what I paid for it. Kind of crazy considering I bought it in 2014 and Ive put an additional 45,000 km on it. Of course Id also sell it local but I dont think anyone would be willing to pay what its worth.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant afford to buy new vehicles, did you think I was a realtor? Maybe in 2024 when they hit the used market, Id consider punting the wagon for this. Im not crazy about the looks yet, and it wont launch like your M5 or my Jeep but Im confident that the reviews will be glowing. Big power and a stick, sign me up!



Does your Vagon, got a stick?

----------


## 90_Shelby

This is just the baby CT4-V Blackwing, can’t wait to see what the 5 does…

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.moto...-fast-lap/amp/

In adddition to the M5 CS, also faster than: 997 Porsche 911 GT3 RS, fourth-gen Dodge Viper SRT10, and the Audi R8 V10.

----------


## Disoblige

So ugly.

----------


## cam_wmh

> This is just the baby CT4-V Blackwing, can’t wait to see what the 5 does…
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.moto...-fast-lap/amp/
> 
> In adddition to the M5 CS, also faster than: 997 Porsche 911 GT3 RS, fourth-gen Dodge Viper SRT10, and the Audi R8 V10.



0o0, can get a manual with it.

----------


## bjstare

For as long as I've been into cars, I can't recall having actually watched an in-car lap of that track. It looks like it would be an absolute riot to drive.

The cadillac is neat too.

----------


## killramos

So who’s all ordered one?

----------


## Buster

I dont need a fast DD any more, so I'm not in that market. But that looks great. It's no looker, though.

Let's hope the Americans can be the last man standing when it comes to turning our cars into electric skateboards.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^didn't know this lyfe was about "_need_"...

----------


## Buster

> ^didn't know this lyfe was about "_need_"...



I hate that word usually. But alas, a cadillac can't carry a mountain bike.

----------


## killramos



----------


## Buster

> 



A guy with limited garage spots.

----------


## killramos

Step one. Ditch the bikes

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I hate that word usually. But alas, a cadillac can't carry a mountain bike.



Ummmmmmm

----------


## npham

Love the idea of the car, but it's ugly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That is _not_ ugly.

----------


## killramos

I love how they had to make the black wing extra in your face so they still had a reason to name the car blackwing.

----------


## Buster

> Ummmmmmm



can you get three more on?

----------


## killramos

> can you get three more on?



3 on the roof!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Looks like a cool car, is any pricing out for Canada yet? I want to get myself something special in the next few years…

----------


## npham

> ^That is _not_ ugly.



Those taillights are brutal. Maybe you got one too many jabs and the 5G overload is throwing you off.

----------


## killramos

Yea the weird wrap around tail lights seems to be something Cadillac is hung up on and it’s not fantastic.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> ^That is _not_ ugly.



Regardless of what it looks like, it’s the badge that makes it ugly for a lot of people. You can’t confidently tell your friends that you drive a domestic, that would be embarrassing! What would the neighbors in Aspen think when you roll up in a Cadillac Blackwing, the car is junk compared to a base model BMW or Mercedes. It’s all about status and clout, Cadillac can’t provide that.

----------


## killramos

I think more people consider a Cadillac to be a nice car than you are letting on.

Status symbols are stupid anyway, there is always someone with something nicer.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I think more people consider a Cadillac to be a nice car than you are letting on.
> 
> Status symbols are stupid anyway, there is always someone with something nicer.



Right up there with anything Chrysler, GM, Chevrolet, Dodge or Jeep I’m sure…….

----------


## killramos

Maybe Chrysler dodge or jeep  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

I can definitely see why people say it's ugly. It's not an attractive car in a traditional sense, but I still like it.

edit: Cadillac doesn't have the same stink as Chrysler does. Plenty of the people in the SW have escalades, it's the premier surf boat tow rig.

----------


## jutes

Looks won't matter when all you'll see are tail lights hur hur hur.

I could do without the rear wing, maybe something more subtle like a lip spoiler, but then you'd have to rename it the Blacklip. I'd buy one if i could.

----------


## Disoblige

> Regardless of what it looks like, its the badge that makes it ugly for a lot of people. You cant confidently tell your friends that you drive a domestic, that would be embarrassing! What would the neighbors in Aspen think when you roll up in a Cadillac Blackwing, the car is junk compared to a base model BMW or Mercedes. Its all about status and clout, Cadillac cant provide that.



You can think that, but that backend design is brutal. I'd drive an older CTS-V or ATS-V any day, even with the horrid simplified dash.

People don't look at Cadillac like other domestics. I think you are using your own personal experiences (with your Jeep?) and getting the idea that people look down on domestics more than they do.

Like your Vagon for example? Amazing.

----------


## Buster

you dont buy a caddy for looks or status.

you buy it for the drivetrain and the small group of GM chassis engineers that are among the best in the world.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> you dont buy a caddy for looks or status.
> 
> you buy it for the drivetrain and the small group of GM chassis engineers that are among the best in the world.



This.

----------


## vengie

> you dont buy a caddy for looks or status.
> 
> you buy it for the drivetrain and the small group of GM chassis engineers that are among the best in the world.



Correct answer.

----------


## riander5

Paging 
@89coupe
 GM's little fella just laid the smackdown on the worlds greatest car the m5. No word whether they'd attend stampede though

----------


## cam_wmh

Ya know, I like the look of the rear, but more so the overdramatizing of the "ugliness" is hilarious. 
This isn't like the erratic lines of the GTR, and isn't the standard vanilla rectangles under the deck line. And then the hate on the decklid, yet the mouths can't get onto Benz cocks fast enough, with their shopping cart wings. 
It's original, and dope. Similar, to when Volvo introduced their new wagon/suv tail light design ~20 years ago.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm hoping that the low option versions can be had in the $70's

----------


## heavyD

> Ya know, I like the look of the rear, but more so the overdramatizing of the "ugliness" is hilarious. 
> This isn't like the erratic lines of the GTR, and isn't the standard vanilla rectangles under the deck line. And then the hate on the decklid, yet the mouths can't get onto Benz cocks fast enough, with their shopping cart wings. 
> It's original, and dope. Similar, to when Volvo introduced their new wagon/suv tail light design ~20 years ago.



Hey man not all of us are in love with old people cars (Benz). In regards to the blackwings IMO the previous versions of ATS-V and CTS-V looked better on the outside as the weird vertical teardrop lines on the tail and headlights doesn't look overly appealing to me. The rest of the car is okay and I'm sure these will be great bang for the buck and exclusive seeing that not many people will buy them.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Paging 
> @89coupe
>  GM's little fella just laid the smackdown on the worlds greatest car the m5. No word whether they'd attend stampede though



Seems like they make the M5 for creampuffs, now.

----------


## killramos

*creme puffs

----------


## 90_Shelby

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...ACC01GFxNEulgI

Shocking, it came in first place.

Also interesting, " the CT5 trashed even the mighty M5 in both 30-to-50-mph and 50-to-70-mph passing tests."

----------


## Buster

> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...ACC01GFxNEulgI
> 
> Shocking, it came in first place.



Not really shocking, it's a much cooler car than the other two.

----------


## gpomp

> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...ACC01GFxNEulgI
> 
> Shocking, it came in first place.
> 
> Also interesting, " the CT5 trashed even the mighty M5 in both 30-to-50-mph and 50-to-70-mph passing tests."



How's the symmetry of the dashboard though?

----------


## killramos

“It may be the slowest car here, but at least it’s cheap”

----------


## ExtraSlow

> “It may be the slowest car here, but at least it’s cheap”



This legit sounds like a winning formula.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Audi's RS design language really does nothing for me.

----------


## killramos

> Audi's RS design language really does nothing for me.



Yea it’s pretty bad just very… plastic

----------


## 90_Shelby

> “It may be the slowest car here, but at least it’s cheap”



205mph top speed for the Blackwing vs 190mph for the RS7 and M5......... 

Can somebody loan this guy a calculator?

----------


## flipstah

> Audi's RS design language really does nothing for me.



They got bonkers with the vents the last two-three years. 




> “It may be the slowest car here, but at least it’s cheap”



Sold.

----------


## killramos

> 205mph top speed for the Blackwing vs 190mph for the RS7 and M5......... 
> 
> Can somebody loan this guy a calculator?



Just paraphrasing your “winning” review/comparo  :ROFL!: 

Do electronically limited top speeds bother you?

----------


## bjstare

The caddy seems to have the most buttons on the center console, that makes it a clear winner for me.

----------


## killramos

> The caddy seems to have the most buttons on the center console, that makes it a clear winner for me.



It’s very important to have a killer app in these comparisons.

----------


## Buster

I think RWD is too annoying in this climate.

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...y-the-numbers/




> Cadillac's junior Blackwing sedan will go down as one the best driver's cars of all time.

----------


## heavyD

That 5-60 mph time (real world acceleration) of only 5.3 seconds is pretty horrible for a 472 HP car.

----------


## dirtsniffer

holy shit I didn't realize an m340i is so fast
https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...y-the-numbers/

----------


## killramos

> That 5-60 mph time (real world acceleration) of only 5.3 seconds is pretty horrible for a 472 HP car.



YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH THE TOP SPEED* IS WAY HIGHER THAN GERMANS

lol

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> holy shit I didn't realize an m340i is so fast
> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...y-the-numbers/



The B58 and S58 are really awesome motors.

----------


## corsvette

The Z06 was just revealed....now I don't know which I want more, a practical sedan or monster Vette.

----------


## vengie

> The Z06 was just revealed....now I don't know which I want more, a practical sedan or monster Vette.



The only correct answer is both.

----------


## flipstah

> The Z06 was just revealed....now I don't know which I want more, a practical sedan or monster Vette.



Why not both

----------


## Buster

> The Z06 was just revealed....now I don't know which I want more, a practical sedan or monster Vette.



you're probably getting neither if the wait list and production shit is any indication

----------


## Ukyo8

> you're probably getting neither if the wait list and production shit is any indication



Was just gonna say this, CT5-V and C8 Z06 are basically sold out for the next 3 years, at which point will probably be the end of their production run.

----------


## corsvette

> Was just gonna say this, CT5-V and C8 Z06 are basically sold out for the next 3 years, at which point will probably be the end of their production run.



Well that sucks! I'm sure some will surface on the market for gobs over MSRP.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## bjstare

That's pretty insane that those cars demolish the Project 8. That was a pretty purpose-built car, and it wasn't even that long ago.

----------


## 89coupe

> That's pretty insane that those cars demolish the Project 8. That was a pretty purpose-built car, and it wasn't even that long ago.



It’s getting to the point where speed is not as much a factor anymore and more to do with the driving experience.

The average Joe could never push these cars to their maximum capabilities, nor would public roads allow it.

It will be a sad day when manufacturers stop producing combustion engines.

----------


## C4S

It is nice! 

Most people forget that one important key factor for buying a car, is the "smile" on faces ... not just telling people how fast a car can do on paper, and how expensive it is.....

----------


## Buster

More people are coming to what I have been saying for a long time...speed is no longer important. It's just another factor.

----------


## Gman.45

> More people are coming to what I have been saying for a long time...speed is no longer important. It's just another factor.



Yeppers, this is how I've been feeling for nearly a decade now too. Speed isn't necessarily even breaking into my top 3 virtues for cars I drive and consider buying. I'd take sound and steering feedback, or especially ride quality, over speed any time, particularly in Canada, where unlike in California - the other place I mainly drive, at least until Covid - you can barely stretch a decently fast newer car's legs without being into the "seize your car for being naughty" speeds of 40 or 50k over the 100/110 limits on most of our highways. In Cali, doing 80 or 85 even on the Freeways is pretty commonplace, here, you get crucified for that. Even IF we could get away with Cali/etc type speeds up here, a car's speed still isn't nearly as important to me anymore. Acceleration isn't a bad thing, but again, you can't really use it much beyond a couple of gears in most cars these days.

Next spring I might check out the CT5-V - my uncle has an older CTSV, and I really liked it the few times I've been in it.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I think part of getting older is realizing there’s more to a car than outright speed. Still nice to have sometimes when you want to rip off a long pass on the highway.

----------


## flipstah

Having a nice infotainment system is definitely a gamechanger.

----------


## bjstare

> Having carplay is definitely a gamechanger.



ftfy

----------


## A2VR6

> ftfy



Having _wireless_ Carplay is definitely a game changer.

----------


## spikerS

> Having _wireless_ Carplay is definitely a game changer.



having used both, Wireless Android Auto is a bigger game changer. Only complaint I have about it is it drains the phone's battery kinda quick. Wish my truck also had wireless charging, but, I can fix that.

----------


## killramos

Is that a feature on Kia’s or something?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Darkane

> I think part of getting older is realizing there’s more to a car than outright speed. Still nice to have sometimes when you want to rip off a long pass on the highway.



100% right. The Lexus LC500 has been really speaking to me lately. 

I always double check them on the road. Hmmm

----------


## rage2

I’ve been using wireless CarPlay for some time now. There’s a pretty serious issue with it, it works fine on its own but wireless charge at the same time, it’ll overheat the phone after half hour. Thought it was my old iPhone XS but nope, new iPhone 13 Pro has the same issue. Not sure if same problem exists with android auto wireless. I’ve gone back to wired CarPlay.

----------


## Gman.45

> 100% right. The Lexus LC500 has been really speaking to me lately. 
> 
> I always double check them on the road. Hmmm



We've really liked ours, I tried to find something to replace it with this spring, and despite driving a lot of cars, I couldn't find anything I liked better. Our car is a first generation model, we might even just "upgrade" to a newer model in spring 2022.

----------


## killramos

> I’ve been using wireless CarPlay for some time now. There’s a pretty serious issue with it, it works fine on its own but wires charge at the same time, it’ll overheat the phone after half hour. Thought it was my old iPhone XS but nope, new iPhone 13 Pro has the same issue. Not sure if same problem exists with android auto wireless. I’ve gone back to wired CarPlay.



My phone has never overheated using wireless CP.

You can switch between? BMW it’s wireless only now.

No wireless charging on my car tho, if that’s what “wires charge” means to you in chinglish

----------


## rage2

> My phone has never overheated using wireless CP.
> 
> You can switch between? BMW it’s wireless only now.
> 
> No wireless charging on my car tho, if that’s what “wires charge” means to you in chinglish



haha I edited the autocorrect. You must've quoted before that.

Ya, Wireless CarPlay + wired charging is fine, but that defeats the purpose completely. It's the double wireless that fucks shit up.

Anyways, back on topic, I drove the Taycan in Forza Horizon 5, and yea, it's hilarious how it manages laptimes. Insane straight line speed. Brake like a motherfucker for every little turn. Zero balance. Suspect that's the Plaid's story too?

----------


## killramos

I just got the iPhone jumbo and my battery lasts 2 days now so I never plug it in

----------


## Buster

I'm sad that these cars are going to be taken away from us. So we can all drive fucking blenders with batteries.

----------


## brucebanner

Sounds good for a 6. Easily over 500hp with a tune I'd imagine.

Might have to consider trading my beyond civic (F150) in for one, as much as I like driving a truck for a daily, I certainly don't need a truck that often.

Also, that blue looks so good.

----------


## vengie

Well done Cadillac.

----------


## Buster

> Sounds good for a 6. Easily over 500hp with a tune I'd imagine.
> 
> Might have to consider trading my beyond civic (F150) in for one, as much as I like driving a truck for a daily, I certainly don't need a truck that often.
> 
> Also, that blue looks so good.



hasn't the word here been that you cant buy anything blackwing?

----------


## JfuckinC

Aren’t they all impossible to get anyway?

----------


## prae

if someone was looking for a ct5 blackwing, anyone got a dealer/salesperson recco?

----------


## Buster

> if someone was looking for a ct5 blackwing, anyone got a dealer/salesperson recco?



They're all sold

----------


## prae

> They're all sold



so this is just some slimy salesperson catfishing me? how dare they </greta>

----------


## Buster

> so this is just some slimy salesperson catfishing me? how dare they </greta>



probably

----------


## prae

I appreciate you saving me the time. Thanks!

----------


## killramos

I’m sure there will be some people flipping them if you are interested in paying way over msrp

----------


## 90_Shelby

> so this is just some slimy salesperson catfishing me? how dare they </greta>



They don’t have a car for sale, the initial allocations are sold. They will put you on a list for future allocations but that list is long. The only way to get one soon would be to pay over MSRP, alternatively wait for a 2023 or 2024.

----------


## corsvette

I reached out to several Caddy sales reps here in BC by email about buying a 5V and haven't got so much as a reply back from any of them lol. A few in the US for sale, waaayyyy over MSRP though. There was a 5V 6 speed in Nevada and they were asking $189K US.

----------


## jutes

> so this is just some slimy salesperson catfishing me? how dare they </greta>



Fukin autos.

----------


## brucebanner

> hasn't the word here been that you cant buy anything blackwing?



Excuse my ignorance on availability  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ukyo8

I have a brand new 2023 CT5-V Blackwing that just became available, it's been invoiced at the factory, should arrive by the spring if all goes smoothly.
Order bank is totally full until the end of production of these.

This was a sold unit that was incoming for a client, but he had to back out of the deal for personal reasons.
Will likely be sold before the day is done

It's a perfect track spec if anybody is interested.
- 10 speed
- Carbon ceramic brakes
- High performance bucket seats
- 2nd generation performance date recorder
- No carbon fiber package on exterior that could get damaged on track

If you're interested you can PM me.

Thank you

----------


## riander5

Dats nice ^

----------


## brucebanner

I don't see anything there.. 
@Buster
 probably 

Such a nice car. For the record I don't care for black vehicles either  :Big Grin:

----------


## killramos

I bid $1 bob

Is it being offered for MSRP?

----------


## vengie

^^ That

----------


## Ukyo8

> I bid $1 bob
> 
> Is it being offered for MSRP?



The GM of the store wants $5,000 over MSRP
I have no problem trying to negotiate it down on the behalf of any interested buyers, I don't get paid on extra markup.
Always try to help out Beyonders as I have in the past.

----------


## Buster

> I have a brand new 2023 CT5-V Blackwing that just became available, it's been invoiced at the factory, should arrive by the spring if all goes smoothly.
> Order bank is totally full until the end of production of these.
> 
> This was a sold unit that was incoming for a client, but he had to back out of the deal for personal reasons.
> Will likely be sold before the day is done
> 
> It's a perfect track spec if anybody is interested.
> - 10 speed
> - Carbon ceramic brakes
> ...



No price posted? Bad form

----------


## Ukyo8

> No price posted? Bad form



The price is literally in the description posted

----------


## Buster

> The price is literally in the description posted



You have to account for the fact that I'm an idiot

----------


## Ukyo8

> You have to account for the fact that I'm an idiot



 :ROFL!:  It's ok, I fail at reading sometimes too

----------


## gmc72

> The GM of the store wants $5,000 over MSRP
> *I don't get paid on extra markup*.



That seems kind of asshole-ish.

----------


## Ukyo8

> That seems kind of asshole-ish.



Not sure I understand how being transparent about me having no interest in passing a markup onto a potential buyer is "asshole-ish" but ok

----------


## bjstare

> Not sure I understand how being transparent about me having no interest in passing a markup onto a potential buyer is "asshole-ish" but ok



Not you, the GM/dealer principal is the asshole for not giving you addt'l incentive/comp based on markup.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So it sounds like $129k CDN plus tax.
Unless reading > me...

----------


## Ukyo8

> Not you, the GM/dealer principal is the asshole for not giving you addt'l incentive/comp based on markup.



I agree with that point fully  :ROFL!:

----------


## gmc72

> Not sure I understand how being transparent about me having no interest in passing a markup onto a potential buyer is "asshole-ish" but ok



Yeah, sorry. I meant the Dealership is the asshole for not incentivizing the $5000 mark up. Didn't mean you were the asshole.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Yeah, sorry. I meant the Dealership is the asshole for not incentivizing the $5000 mark up. Didn't mean you were the asshole.



Got it thanks for the explanation, I totally agree

----------


## heavyD

Yeah that would suck for a salesman to lose out on selling a vehicle because of ADM when it is of no benefit to the salesman.

----------


## jutes

Not being a manual is the deal breaker for me.

What's the Justinflation tax on that?

----------


## Ukyo8

> Not being a manual is the deal breaker for me.
> 
> What's the Justinflation tax on that?



20% on anything above $100K or 10% of the entire amount, whichever is lowest.
In this case 20% of everything over $100K is the lesser amount

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This seems pretty reasonable for a _highly_ desirable vehicle with what the market has recently been.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Yeah that would suck for a salesman to lose out on selling a vehicle because of ADM when it is of no benefit to the salesman.



Yeah totally, I'm really hoping the market normalizes soon because I'm real tired of dealing with this sort of thing.
Thankfully the only vehicles we've been selling slightly over MSRP are Blackwings and Escalade-V's, everything else has been sold at or below MSRP the last 2 years.

----------


## Buster

> Yeah totally, I'm really hoping the market normalizes soon because I'm real tired of dealing with this sort of thing.
> Thankfully the only vehicles we've been selling slightly over MSRP are Blackwings and Escalade-V's, everything else has been sold at or below MSRP the last 2 years.



Is the Z06 just going to be a phantom for those who didn't order early or have connections?

What's the situation on regular C8s?

----------


## Ukyo8

> Is the Z06 just going to be a phantom for those who didn't order early or have connections?
> 
> What's the situation on regular C8s?



Essentially have way more deposits on C8s and Z06s than we'll ever actually see. People that are getting their C8's now left deposits 1.5-3 years ago.
First few people on Z06 left deposits when the Z06 C8 was just a rumor a long time before it was actually revealed.

A new C8 at MSRP will be hard to get regardless of market conditions because it's such an amazing deal for the performance you get there is still massive demand.

----------


## Buster

> Essentially have way more deposits on C8s and Z06s than we'll ever actually see. People that are getting their C8's now left deposits 1.5-3 years ago.
> First few people on Z06 left deposits when the Z06 C8 was just a rumor a long time before it was actually revealed.
> 
> A new C8 at MSRP will be hard to get regardless of market conditions because it's such an amazing deal for the performance you get there is still massive demand.



That's what I thought. I'll go back to being disinterested now.

----------


## jutes

Smartish people just buy currently available ZL1s and get 95%* of the performance of a Z06 C8 and live their life before they get tied down with illness or infants.


*not scientifically verified by expert peer study

----------

